# Osage orange



## TTP GC (Mar 11, 2022)

Pot call slate over glass

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## scootac (Mar 11, 2022)

The grain looks a little like one I turned from sassafras. 



Bet yours doesn't smell that nice though!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2022)

Love how osage pops with finish. And so loud in a call. Nice turn

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2022)

Hard to beat Osage for a pot call….although ceramic over glass is my favorite combo


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 12, 2022)

TTP GC said:


> Pot call slate over glassView attachment 223999View attachment 223998View attachment 223997


I love Bodark. Im from N. Texas and these trees grow like CRAZY here. The female trees produce these ugly, nasty "fruits" we called horse apples. We used to have fights with them, throwing them at each other like Nolan Ryan lol.
Great work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 14, 2022)

When I get back for Maryland 
I'll make ceramic over glass 3 inch


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Hard to beat Osage for a pot call….although ceramic over glass is my favorite combo


I'm gonna have to try that combo out. My favorite is aluminum over slate


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 17, 2022)

Still like glass sound board, slate flakes


----------



## Ray D (Mar 17, 2022)

I also prefer aluminum over glass. Bead blasted and anodized is my preference….. never got used to plain aluminum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ray D said:


> I also prefer aluminum over glass. Bead blasted and anodized is my preference….. never got used to plain aluminum


Yep anodized is what I use too. I have plain copper and don't really like it. Blasted copper I do like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 17, 2022)

TTP GC said:


> Still like glass sound board, slate flakes


I haven't really found that to be a big issue for me. I've had several calls for as long as I can remember and they are still fine. I have chunked brand new pieces of slate due to flaking though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 17, 2022)

@Trob115, when does your season start? We start this coming weekend.


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 17, 2022)

April 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ray D said:


> @Trob115, when does your season start? We start this coming weekend.


We started up on Tuesday, too early in my opinion. It has rained every day since then, but it's supposed to be pretty Saturday. What about you?


----------



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2022)

We start Saturday here.


----------

